# Southwestern Chipotle Chicken Parm



## devilnuts (Mar 5, 2007)

*Southwestern Chipotle Chicken Parm*

This is something I just came up with on the fly, so the ingredients are flexible. I used 6 skinless, boneless chicken breasts, sliced thin so this recipe makes 6 pieces total.

*NOTE*: There was a little wasteage of some of the flour and bread crumbs because this was my first attempt, so it may be necessary to adjust a little.

*What I used:*
6 pieces of chicken breast
¼ C flour, cut with 1tsp cayenne powder and 1 ½ tsp chipotle powder.
½ C bread crumbs, cut with 1tsp cayenne powder and 1 ½ tsp chipotle powder
3 eggs, beat with 1Tbsp coarse black pepper and 1Tbsp garlic powder
Oil for frying
2 Roma tomatoes, diced
~ half a block of pepper jack cheese, sliced.

*Topping sauce*:
Fat-free sour cream
Tobasco's smoked chipotle sauce
Lime juice

(*NOTE*: my girlfriend whipped the sauce up, so I have no clue what the proportions were. Should be easy enough to figure out though.)

*Here we go*: (Preheat oven to ~350)

Flour the chicken pieces, enough to coat all sides. Then dip in the egg wash, and then coat with the bread crumb mixture. Fry evenly until brown- the red powders will make the breading a bit darker than usual for fried chicken breast, so be careful not to undercook it.

Take your topping sauce mixture and toss it in the microwave for a few seconds, enough to make it nice and thin (pourable).

Once fried, arrange the chicken on a baking sheet and top with the sliced pepper jack. Pop it in the oven until the cheese is melted, and then remove. Drizzle topping sauce on top, and then sprinkle the diced tomato on top of that.

Serve and enjoy!


----------



## devilnuts (Mar 5, 2007)

I made the same breading again this weekend, for chicken tenders. It is nice and spicy and delish, especially with some bleu cheese or ranch dip!


----------



## dr. zoidberg (May 22, 2006)

i just LOVE that Chipotle Tabasco!! I wish i could get it by the half-gallon or so at Sams or CostCo!


----------



## allie (Jul 21, 2006)

Yumm, that sounds great! I love chipotle!! In fact, I'm going to attempt to smoke and dry my own japs this summer to make my own powder. I have to look for that Chipotle Tabasco. I haven't seen it around here. This is one I'll have to try.


----------

